# Compaq - EVO N1000C



## yankeebean (Jul 17, 2006)

hi,

i have just formatted and reinstalled Win XP Pro on to my computer all is going well except with the network adapter.

When i conenct the cat5 cable to it and it does not register the cable (mean no connect the internet)

i have unistalled it & restarted the computer still not working,

do i need something special to get this working as i did before..

thanks
Yankeebean


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Yep, you need to go to Compaq and download the motherboard drivers for your specific machine. After you install those, the NIC will probably be recognized.


----------



## yankeebean (Jul 17, 2006)

ok i have loaded the correct drivers from the cd and it still shows that the cable is unpluged..

this is intergrated into the motherboard is i possible that theses thing just stop working??


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Do you see any errors in Device Manager? Have you tried a new cable, and a new port on the router?


----------



## yankeebean (Jul 17, 2006)

yes i have tried all of the above with no success,

the device manage is showing it as working correctly.

i.ve take lead off working computers and pluged into this one -- no work- i have even placed working computers into the router ports and they all work,

im really not sure whats wrong..driving me mental


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

For these commands, *Start, Run, CMD* to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*


----------



## yankeebean (Jul 17, 2006)

Johnwill,

i have followed you instructions, unfortunatlly still not working..

i might buy a new one and disable the onboard controller, do you have any more idea's

yankeebean


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'm running out of ideas. Have you uninstalled the drivers, rebooted and reinstalled them?


----------



## yankeebean (Jul 17, 2006)

i guess thats not the same as unistalling thought the device manager


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If they appear in Add/Remove Programs in Control Panel, try uninstalling them there.


----------



## yankeebean (Jul 17, 2006)

johnwill said:


> If they appear in Add/Remove Programs in Control Panel, try uninstalling them there.



john,

i decided to purchase a PCI LAN thanks for your help


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Did that solve the issue?


----------



## yankeebean (Jul 17, 2006)

*solved*

yes it did, thanks 

i just disabled the onboard card in the bios


----------

